# İç ve Dış Tehditler > AB, Avrupa Birligi ve Türkler >  Erdoğan''ın yüzüne gülen Blair

## iputisamo

Erdoğan''ın yüzüne gülen Blair, Türkiye''nin ciğerini söküyor...........Hasan Demir

1975 yılında Endonezya, Doğu Timor''a saldırdı ve büyük bir katliam gerçekleştirdi. Bu katliamların önlenmesi için Birleşmiş Milletler Güvenlik Konseyi''nin devreye girmesini engelleyen kimdi dersiniz? Tabii ki İngiliz hükÃ»meti. Bunu biz söylemiyoruz. Savaş kurbanlarından gazeteci Malclom Rennie''nin ailesi söylüyor, The Times gazetesi de yazıyor. üünkü onlar İngiliz arşivlerindeki diplomatik yazışmalara ulaşmayı başardılar. 

Yine Times''a konuşan siyasi uzmanlar, "Doğu Timor''daki katliamlara İngiliz birlikleri bizzat katılmıştır. Katliam planlarını hazırlayan da İngiltere''dir" diye açık açık söylemektedirler. İşte bu İngiltere bugün Irak''ı ABD ile birlikte işgal etmiş, sömürge tecrübesi ve bölge hakkındaki bilgisini MI5 ve MI6 aracılığıyla Irak''a yerleşmiş olan CIA ve MOSSAD''a aktarmaya başlamıştır. Bu üç istihbarat örgütü bölgede birlikte çalışmakta, çeşitli operasyonları birlikte yapmakta, bazen da operasyon paylaşımı yapmaktadırlar. Kısaca, dün Doğu Timor''da ne yaptıysa bugün Güneydoğu''da aynısını yapmaktadır.

Farkındaysanız şemdinli hadisesinden sonra AB cenahından bazı sesler PKK''yı devre dışı bırakan sesler çıkartmaya ve PKK bahsinde Türkiye''yi haklı bulduklarını söylemeye başlamışlardır. Sizce şemdinli hadisesi ile AB ve ABD cenahından PKK aleyhine yükselen seslerin örtüşüvermesi bir tesadüf müdür? Elbette ki, hayır. Tamam, hayır olmasına hayır da, işin aslı nedir peki? Efendim işin aslı şemdinli''deki MI5 ve ona arka çıkan CIA, MOSSAD parmağı deşifre olmuş, Batı da bunu örtbas etmek için PKK''ya yüklenmeye başlamıştır. Bu yolla Türkiye''ye verilen mesaj şudur: Tamam, bizi suçüstü yakaladın, gel sen bunu açıklama, biz de PKK''ya arka çıkmaktan vazgeçelim, onu AB ve ABD''nin gözünde küçük düşürerek devre dışı bırakalım.

Tabii hiçbir ciddi devlet böyle bir vaade inanarak kendi topraklarında yabancı istihbarat birimlerinin işlediği cinayetleri ve ektiği fitne tohumlarını görmezlikten gelemez. Böyle bir taahhüde kanarak hadisenin üzerine gitmemek demek o devlet ve örgütlere sen bundan sonra da benim ülkemde operasyonlar yapabilirsin, çünkü şekil birde görüldüğü gibi, bu ülke yapanın yaptığının yanına kar kaldığı bir ülkedir demekten başka bir şey değildir. Zaten bu örgütlerin Türkiye''de yaptıkları ne ilk icraattır bu, ne de son icraattır. Türkiye''de olay çıkarttıktan ve tetik çektikten sonra İsrail elçiliğine sığınan militanların olduğunu bilmeyen mi vardır. Bu ülkenin İçişleri Bakanlarından biri acaba niçin işlenen bir cinayetin ardından hastaneye giderek teröriste "Geçmiş olsun!" demiştir!

Kaç gündür İsrail, İtalyan ve Türk gazeteleri MOSSAD''ın Irak''ın kuzeyine yerleştiğini ve burada yeni Kürt devletinin asker ve güvenlik güçlerini eğittiğini kabul ettiğini yazıp durmaktadır. Yine artık herkes biliyor ki, ABD, Irak''ı işgal ettiyse, bunun en belirleyici sebeplerinden biri bölgede bir "Kürt İsrail" oluşturmak içindir. Yani MOSSAD''ın arkasında, yanında ve içinde CIA ve tabii İngiliz istihbarat örgütleri vardır. "Kürt İsrail" ve tabii orası üzerinden Ortadoğu ve Asya içlerini kontrol edebilmek için bu üç devletin örgütleri aynı amaca kilitlenmiş durumdadırlar ve bu amaç içinde Türkiye''nin Güneydoğu''sunu Irak''ın kuzeyindeki "Kürt İsrail"e yamamak da vardır. Bu büyük oyunun içinde PKK artık küçük bir figürden ibarettir. Ne yazık ki işte o "küçük figür" Türkiye''nin önüne "büyük figür" olarak konmakta, gerçek ihanet ve fitne PKK ile perdelenmektedir.

AKP iktidarı bu iğrenç oyundaki İngiliz parmağını Türkiye''nin AB yolculuğunda, "İngiltere Türkiye''nin önünü açıyor" zannıyla görmezlikten gelmekte, köprüyü geçene kadar köpeğe dayı diyeyim stratejisi uyguladığını zannetmektedir. 

Oysa asıl İsrail-İngiltere ve ABD üçlüsü köprüyü geçene kadar Türkiye''yi meşgul etme stratejisini devreye sokmuşlardır. PKK''ya çıkartılan aflar, ücalan''ın idam ettirilmemesi, yine PKK afları, Irak''ın kuzeyinin güvenli bölge ilan edilmesi, ardından Irak''ın işgali, sonra Irak''ın fiilen üçe bölünmesi, kuzeyde Kürdistan oluşturulması, Irak Anayasasında Türkmenlerin yok sayılması, hileli seçimler ve Kerkük''ün Kürtleştirilip Telafer''de Türk katliamlarının yapılması ve en nihayet şemdinli provokasyonu, uyuyan ve uyutulan tarafın Türkiye olduğunu apaçık ortaya koymaktadır.

üzülerek ifade edelim ki 70 küsur milyonluk, dünyanın 20.ekonomisine ve yine dünyanın en güçlü ordularından birine sahip Türkiye, bölgesinde kelimenin tam anlamıyla bir şamar oğlanına çevrilmiş durumdadır.

Böyle bir Türkiye''de Başbakan Erdoğan çıkmış, "şemdinli''de asker lehine şahitlik yapacak kimse bulmak imkansız" anlamında şeyler söyleyebilmiştir. Bu, işte bu Türkiye''nin şemdinli''de kanun hakimiyeti yok demektir. Bu ifade, nasıl tevil edilirse edilsin şemdinli''de PKK''nın sözünün üstüne söz söylemek mümkün değildir anlamındadır. Oysa o PKK, AKP iktidara geldiğinde neredeyse sıfırlanmıştı.

Sıfırlanan o PKK''yı yeniden dirilten AKP''nin işte bu bilinen AB hayali ve bu hal yolculuğunda kendini destekliyor zannettiği İngiltere, ABD ve İsrail''dir.

AKP iktidar olduğunda Barzani ve Talabani Türk onbaşısının önünde ceket ilikliyordu. şimdi Talabani''nin uluslar arası konumu ve Barzani''nin Avrupa ve ABD''deki itibarı Erdoğan''ın, yani Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Başbakanının çook ötesindeğ

Hal böyleyken Türkiye''yi yönetenler hangi başarıdan, hangi uluslar arası itibardan söz ediyorlar anlayabilmiş değilim. Yoksa bunların ölçüsü, Yahudi kuruluşlarından aldıkları cesaret ödülü falan mı?...

----------

